# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Wel stijf maar minder gevoel in opwinding

## Gerard2

Mijn probleem is van andere aard.
Ik ben bijna 50 en krijg mijn penis als vanouds stijf als ik aan en sexy vrouw denk. Maar probleem is wel dat het gevoel van opwinding veel minder is of eigenlijk niet aanwezig is. 
Ik moet bv veel meer moeite doen om klaar te komen en het sperma vloeit minder overvloedig en lijkt wat dikker, minder vloeibaar, meer slijmerig.
Waar ik vroeger moeite moest doen om niet vroegtijdig te komen moet ik nu moeite doen om überhaupt te komen. En dan voelt het niet zo euforisch als het vroeger deed. Het is meer een opluchting dat het gelukt is. 
Ook zijn mijn ballen gevoelig. Ze doen geen pijn maar meer een zeurderige pijn. Een beetje vergelijkbaar met als je ziek bent en je ballen net als je beenspieren een soort van spierpijn voelen, alleen nu dan altijd. Ook zijn ze wat harder/ ongevoeliger.
Ik heb een afspraak met een uroloog maar wil graag weten of er natuurlijke middelen zijn die de lust gevoelens opwekken. Ik bedoel dus het gevoel zelf want kennelijk werkt de 'mechanica' wel. 

Wie kan me helpen of tips geven?

----------


## Gerard2

Even ter aanvulling. Volgens mij heeft viagra in mijn geval geen zin omdat een erectie krijgen niet het probleem is.

----------


## altijdzomer

Laat je bloed eens testen op vrije testosteron, misschien komen je klachten daardoor dat je moeite hebt met klaarkomen.

----------


## Sylvia93

Zie dat deze post al van ruim 2 jaar terug is.
Dus denk dat het nu wel al opgelost is? Ben wel benieuwd wat het nou eigenlijk geweest is.
Of heb je nog steeds last van dat gevoel, en moeite met klaarkomen?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

